

Apple TV Adds Support for Cloud-Based Storage of Purchased TV Shows - moonlighter
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/08/01/apple-tv-purchased-shows

======
chedigitz
My guess is live PPV is less then 6-12 months away.With UFC and HBO boxing as
likely launch candidates.

Third party Apps being rolled out in the next major iOS SDK release..

